# Can a wheel hurt a rat's spine?



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

When I adopted my 2 new ratties, the friend I got them from said that her vet told them that they should never put their ratties on a wheel (or in a ball) because bending at that angle is very bad for the rat's back; that they can't bend like hamsters or mice, etc.

I was surprised to hear no mention of this here. Has anyone heard this? Anyone know if there's any truth to this?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Balls aren't a good idea, however they can use a wheel, but it has to be a large one. I'm sure someone will be able to say the size you'll need


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

You can you wheels for rats. Most females will use it most of their life, but males will probably only use it up until about 3-4 months if they even do use a wheel.....most males don't. I wouldn't go any less than a 11 inch maybe 10 inches (depending on the size of the female) wheel for females and a 12 inch wheel for males.

And yes rats do NOT need to be put in those plastic balls or you'll end up with a rat with a very messed up spine!


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Huh. i wonder if my friend got the wheel and the plastic ball confused.  Thanks!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I know that guinea pigs should never be in a wheel or plastic ball because they will damage the spine but I havent heard of rats. I would never put a rat in a ball though.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They do market balls for rats- they're just not a good idea. I got my girls a ball when I first got them, and they were TERRIFIED of it (Bob, who's pretty much fearless, peed all over the place). So now I hung it up in their cage for them to sleep in... and they actually like it

As for the wheel, it really isn't necessary. I have 5 girls, and Bob's the only one who likes it. Lucy will test it out every once in a while, and I caught Gwen on it once- but they get too scared when it starts moving fast. Honestly, I would take it out of the cage if Bob didn't love it so much.

Here's the wheel that I have (I have it in 12 inches):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753362

And some others:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753369
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755132

I've heard amazing things about the Wodent Wheel... I would really like to save up to get one for Bob. Just make sure that any wheel that you get is 12" and you should be good.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

It depends. The wheels and balls advertised for rats are definitely too small and shouldn't be used. However the largest ones available (often advertised for chinchillas or guinea pigs) are large enough for rats. If you have the larger one, the real question isn't whether it will hurt your rat, but whether your rat will use it!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

madeittothemoon said:


> They do market balls for rats- they're just not a good idea. I got my girls a ball when I first got them, and they were TERRIFIED of it (Bob, who's pretty much fearless, peed all over the place). So now I hung it up in their cage for them to sleep in... and they actually like it


I am going to buy a ball and hang it in the cage too. lol
I dont know if I am going to buy a wheel or not..


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It's my personal opinion that rats should always have the option of a wheel. All of my girls run in theirs, although some only a few seconds at a time. But exercise is good for them however they get it, and it gives them a venue to work it off. 

I had one rat that I thought never used the wheel. Like two months had gone by and I never saw her in it and I thought she just wasn't interested. One night I woke up around 4am, and heard someone running like mad in the loud squeaky Comfort Wheel (I don't recommend those!) - it was my non-wheelie rat! Turns out she only ran late at night. I've never seen her on a wheel during the day, ever.. not even to sleep in it with the other girls.

I think it would be a better idea to buy a wheel instead of a ball. There are lots of other things to give them to sleep in.. hammocks, boxes, baskets.. even the wheel itself, like my girls have started doing ^_^ (It's really cute when someone wants to run on it while there are nappers in it - she'll push them off!) But there aren't a lot of alternatives to giving them a place where they can run out their energy whenever they want.

Just my $.02


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking at the "Wodent Wheel" I think I will buy that one. It seems nice.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I have two boys and they walk (not run, mind you, just walk) on their Wodent Wheels off and on all evening and throughout the night. And the best thing is that the Wodent Wheel is so quiet that it doesn't wake me up. The only way I know they use it is when I wake up to sneeze or obsess about all of my problems and I hear the gentle, tiny little "whish" of the wheel and the pitter-patter of their tiny feet. It is SO CUTE! 

At first, they hated the things with a bloody passion and were afraid. They even took all of their CareFresh Ultra and buried them in the corner of the cage. Then I moved them to the upstairs level and secured them with ties. They eventually stopped thinking of the things as Satan wrapped in plastic, and now use them as beds as well as for exercise.

For boys, make sure you go with the 12 inch Wodent Wheel. And give them a lot of time to adjust to them. It took my guys about 2 or 3 weeks (maybe more, I'm patient and very "type B"). 8) 

Best of luck!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol. Good I need a quiet wheel or it will wake my dad up. I dont care if I get woken up but my dad is in the next room and he wakes up. haha
I am getting two females. =]


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

One of my boys will use his wheel, except he doesn't really 'get it'. I have a solid plastic one, no grating. He doesn't seem to understand that he is supposed to climb *into* it....so he hops on top and runs SUPER FAST so he doesn't fall off LOLOL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh wow. Thats cool!! haha


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Wodent wheel is a great option. Get the 12", my kids love it. My only males never used the wheel, but the girls love it.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah supposedly females use it more than males. They worry about their weight lmao! jk..
But yeah I am getting the wodent wheel. Its like 20 bucks though! Do you know anywhere where I can get it cheaper?


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can a wheel hurt a rat's spine?*

I have the 11" Wodent wheel (senior) for my females. The girls I've had since they were born run it in all the time, but their mother has never run in it or any wheel I've had. Actually, the babies ran in a conventional wheel as soon as their eyes were open. It was adorable!

I haven't heard of the spine problems for rats, but I know that's true of chinchillas. There's a company that makes a really cool "wheel" called a flying saucer for chins that doesn't bend their backs. I guess the same would be true about guinea pigs. I'd love to test one out on my ratties, but they are super expensive! Maybe I should ask for one for Christmas  If I ever do get one, I'll post the results.

You've gotta wonder, though. Running in a wheel is not a natural motion for any animal.

I posted a pretty in depth wheel review on my blog: www.athingortwo.info/wheels
I have a video that demonstrates the quietness of the Wodent.

--Susie


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Can a wheel hurt a rat's spine?*

I've never given my boys a wheel - I don't think it would suit them. And the only time I've ever considered getting a ball is so I can hang it up as a place to sleep! I do think wheels are a great idea for females (I don't see myself ever having females though).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can a wheel hurt a rat's spine?*

Running wheel dexy, not a rollabout ball. 

My rats all have the 11" Superpet Mesh wheels, I only have a few boys but they all ran in the wheel for the most part.

I personally don't think running wheels will hurt a rats spine as long as its a minimum of 11". The rat can get off the wheel if there's any strain to their back, whereas with a ball they are stuck inside in a very unnatural position. 

That Chin saucer everyone raved over for awhile for their rats, but either the rats or the owners didn't like it much (I think it was the rats...metal surface), so I wouldn't waste your money until you research it more.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Can a wheel hurt a rat's spine?*

I would say 11" minimum is fine, but it may need to be bigger for males. Heaps of wheels I see in pet stores advertised as 'rat wheels' are totally inappropriate. Usually they are too small in diameter or made of materials that are unsafe (like wire spokes). When you're looking for a good rat wheel you should make sure the diameter is large enough to prevent stress on the rat's back, and also look for a wheel that can't damage their tails or legs when they are running by getting caught. If you think the wheel is alright in both these respects, then it's probably okay.


----------

